# Brandizzato



## stella_maris_74

Ciao ragazzi,
qualcuno mi sa suggerire delle alternative al termine "brandizzato" (nel senso di "caratterizzato da una marca/logo specifica", come quei cellulari venduti già con il logo dell'operatore stampigliato sopra).

Prima di risolvermi ad usare questo aggettivo che trovo quasi brutto quanto "skillato", vorrei vedere se ce n'è uno tutto italiano che adesso però non mi sovviene per niente!

Il contesto della frase che sto trattando è di marketing/comunicazione:



> [Nome evento] dovrebbe essere _brandizzato _almeno con il logo “[Nome marchio]”


 
Si tratta di un elenco a punti in una presentazione PowerPoint quindi la frase è tutta lì.

Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto,

ciao 

dani


----------



## rocamadour

stella_maris_74 said:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> qualcuno mi sa suggerire delle alternative al termine "brandizzato" (nel senso di "caratterizzato da una marca/logo specifica", come quei cellulari venduti già con il logo dell'operatore stampigliato sopra).
> 
> Prima di risolvermi ad usare questo aggettivo che trovo quasi brutto quanto "skillato", vorrei vedere se ce n'è uno tutto italiano che adesso però non mi sovviene per niente!
> 
> Il contesto della frase che sto trattando è di marketing/comunicazione:
> 
> 
> 
> Si tratta di un elenco a punti in una presentazione PowerPoint quindi la frase è tutta lì.
> 
> Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto,
> 
> ciao
> 
> dani


 
Ciao dani! 
Sono venuta a conoscenza piuttosto recentemente dell'esistenza del termine "brandizzato" (da mio figlio quattordicenne) e mi chiedevo proprio come si potesse tradurre in italiano senza le solite perifrasi... Ma finora devo ammettere che non sono riuscita a trovare niente di sintetico e accettabile...


----------



## MünchnerFax

Tutto, ma "_brandizzato_" no, per favore.  (Non c'è la faccina "zuccate sul muro"?)

Ho pensato a _personalizzato_, ma non so quanto vada bene nel caso di società (_personalizzato con il logo dell'azienda? Personalizzato per l'azienda?  _).


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao, Muenchner e Rocamadour,
grazie per aver risposto al mio appello 
Il problema è che _brandizzato/brandizzare _ha un suo significato preciso nel lessico del marketing, più ampio della semplice apposizione di un logo... In alcuni casi significa anche portare il valore aggiunto dato dalla notorietà della marca, nel caso dei telefonini includere un software proprietario, in alcuni altri casi significa non solo apporre il logo ma anche ad esempio utilizzare i colori caratteristici di quella marca (ad esempio,l'immagine di Babbo Natale così come la conosciamo dalla pubblicità è stata -ehm- _brandizzata _da Coca Cola e, anche se non ne porta il logo stampigliato sul pancione, è dominata dal caratteristico "rosso" di questo marchio).
Insomma, è una roba complessa.
_Personalizzato _ci va vicino ma non centra il bersaglio in pieno, e io continuo ad avere la sensazione di avere la parola giusta che mi scorrazza sulla punta della lingua senza decidersi a venir fuori! 

Dobbiamo arrenderci all'inglesismo, che ne dite?

dani


----------



## rocamadour

In effetti il problema sta proprio nel fatto che quello che tu hai perfettamente spiegato in quattro o cinque righe l'inglese lo sintetizza in una sola parola. E da questo punto di vista la parola finisce per diventare molto accattivante... Con il rischio però di "sconfinare", per cui da un uso rigorosamente di settore (questo caso il marketing), che potrebbe anche essere accettabile, finiamo per ritrovarcela riproposta in tutte le salse, e spesso fuori luogo, non appena viene nominata dal primo citrullo di passaggio in televisione....

Quindi io sarei per arrendersi, ma a un uso rigorosamente e rigidamente limitato al settore di origine.


----------



## tie-break

MünchnerFax said:


> Ho pensato a _personalizzato_, ma non so quanto vada bene nel caso di società (_personalizzato con il logo dell'azienda? Personalizzato per l'azienda?  _).


 
Per me "personalizzato con il logo dell'azienda" va benissimo  , lo preferisco di gran lunga a "brandizzato" che non avevo mai sentito (a primo acchito mi ha fatto pensare a qualcuno che si è fatto male ed è stato messo in branda  )


----------



## Sicanius

No, perfavore!! non arrendiamoci agli anglicisimi!! bisogna combattere!
Secondo me non ha senso cercare un significato 'completamente' equivalente in italiano. Sono sicuro che molti inglesi madre lingua non conoscono il significato esatto di questo termine quando è usato nel settore del marketing. E non capisco perché l'italiano non possa fare lo stesso, cioè prendere un termine dal lessico comune e conferirgli un sognificato particolare in un contesto specifico o tecnico...
Non si crea mai nessuno neologismo (tranne forestierismi)!!

Detto questo, mi rendo conto che stella_maris abbia bisogno di un suggerimento pratico, piuttosto che dell'isterismo di un povero studente all'estero (scusatemi!)...  Ci provo:

- dovrebbe essere caratterizzato/contrassegnato almeno con il logo


----------



## _forumuser_

....dovrebbe recare/riportare almeno il marchio/logo dell'azienda. 
....dovrebbe essere marchiato almeno con il logo dell'azienda
....dovrebbe essere griffato almeno con il marchio dell'azienda.
....dovrebbe essere personalizzato (come gia' suggerito, molto buono)

Mi associo anch'io all'appello. Quelli che inventano questi termini hanno notoriamente un QI negativo. Non seguiamoli!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

rocamadour said:


> [..] E da questo punto di vista la parola finisce per diventare molto accattivante... Con il rischio però di "sconfinare", per cui da un uso rigorosamente di settore (questo caso il marketing), che potrebbe anche essere accettabile, finiamo per ritrovarcela riproposta in tutte le salse, e spesso fuori luogo, non appena viene nominata dal primo citrullo di passaggio in televisione....



Brava, ecco il punto: 
Soprattutto nell'ambito del marketing c'è un buon numero di collioni (meglio una L che un asterisco al posto della G  ) che usano gli anglicismi, consapevolmente o meno, solo per dissimulare una presunta competenza in materia che alla fine non hanno!
Non credo che esista un termine italiano perfettamente equivalente e personalmente, qualora l'anglicismo sia usato con competenza e coerenza, non sono assolutamente infastidito dalla cosa.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Sicanius said:


> No, perfavore!! non arrendiamoci agli anglicisimi!! bisogna combattere!


Ma io dico che non è nemmeno un anglicismo, bensì _tout court _una porcheria!

Un altro paio di idee:
_cellulare adattato all'azienda_
_cellulare con caratteristiche su misura_

Ecco la mia reazione a "brandizzato", la faccina che volevo:


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ehm, amici,
grazie a tutti dei suggerimenti e dell'interessante dibattito.
In un contesto di marketing però -probabilmente perché è il marketing stesso ad essere "nato" in inglese con la creazione non tanto di termini quanto di concetti abbastanza peculiari, come ad esempio _marketing _- nessuna delle alternative proposte mi sembra funzionare senza avere l'aria un po' goffa della "traduzione per evitare a tutti i costi l'anglicismo".

Un po' è anche perché l'ambiente stesso (del marketing e della pubblicità) è talmente abituato a questi anglicismi che spuntano ovunque da non poter evitare di ridacchiare davanti a un "redattore/scrittore di testi pubblicitari" (copywriter) o "sotto-la-linea" (below the line), "documento riassuntivo delle richieste del cliente e delle finalità della campagna" (brief) e via italianizzando fino ad arrendersi su cose tipo "brand" quando si combina in "brand awareness" e, ahinoi, il pur orrendo "brandizzare/brandizzato".

Io mi sono arresa. Nel mio documento ho scritto proprio brandizzato, dovendo per una serie di ragioni evitare perifrasi.

Mi date due minuti di vantaggio per trovare un riparo adeguato, prima di cominciare a lanciare i pomodori e le uova marce? 

Ciao a tutti, e grazie ancora!

dani


----------



## MünchnerFax

stella_maris_74 said:


> Mi date due minuti di vantaggio per trovare un riparo adeguato, prima di cominciare a lanciare i pomodori e le uova marce?


Niente ortaggi, ma dovrai sentirti responsabile delle mie lesioni craniche.


----------



## marcop_fr

stella_maris_74 said:


> Ehm, amici,
> Mi date due minuti di vantaggio per trovare un riparo adeguato, prima di cominciare a lanciare i pomodori e le uova marce?
> dani


 
Ciao Stella!
ho già pronto il mio cesto, contenente: pomodori, finocchi, carciofi... e quant'altro! 
Ti prego, ti imploro, evita "XXX" [non ho neppure il coraggio di scriverlo]! Ok, vuoi utilizzare la parola inglese... Non discuto di questo. Ma almeno, ti prego, ti imploro, NON ITALIANIZZARLA! 

marcop


----------



## stella_maris_74

Mi dichiaro colpevole, Vostri Onori, di palese vilipendio alla Lingua Italiana con l'utilizzo del vituperato termine "brandizzato"!
Ma solennemente giuro sul Devoto-Oli di limitarlo strettamente al suo settore di riferimento, usando le perifrasi suggerite per gli altri casi, e soprattutto, che Aldo Gabrielli in persona possa fulminarmi seduta stante se mai dovessi permettermi, in qualunque contesto, di usare "skillato"!

Può bastare? Giuro, l'ho scritta in ginocchio sui ceci.

Ciao 

dani


----------



## _forumuser_

stella_maris_74 said:


> senza avere l'aria un po' goffa della "traduzione per evitare a tutti i costi l'anglicismo".
> i



Non riesco ad immaginare niente di piu' goffo di brandizzare il telefono. Se esistesse l'oltraggio alla lingua come esiste quello alla bandiera chi l'ha tirato fuori sarebbe in gabbia da un pezzo.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Allora FU, inorridisci un tantinello in più: esiste anche "*s*brandizzare", e cioè togliere la brandizzazione (software proprietario) al telefonino e ad altri dispositivi.
Lo so, anche me viene la pelle d'oca pure sulle gengive  a pensarci...

dani


----------



## Jana337

stella_maris_74 said:


> Io mi sono arresa. Nel mio documento ho scritto proprio brandizzato, dovendo per una serie di ragioni evitare perifrasi.


Noooooooooooooooooo!!! Condivido pienamente i sentimenti dei tuoi connazionali. Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeugh! 

Perché non può essere "distribuito sotto il marchio x" oppure perché non vanno gli ottimi suggerimenti di _fu_ (soprattutto "marchiato" - molto conciso)?


----------



## _forumuser_

stella_maris_74 said:


> Allora FU, inorridisci un tantinello in più: esiste anche "*s*brandizzare", e cioè togliere la brandizzazione (software proprietario) al telefonino e ad altri dispositivi.
> Lo so, anche me viene la pelle d'oca pure sulle gengive  a pensarci...
> 
> dani



Perche' vuoi farci del male oggi? Non ce la facevi a tenerli per te questi gioiellini?


----------



## Sicanius

Mi piace questo giochetto: crea la parola più assurda! vediamo un po'...
sbrandizzare già c'è! che ne dite di:
- abbrandizzare 
- ribrandizzare
- brandizzabile
- imbrandizzabile
- brandizzazione
- brandizzabilità
E poi c'è chi dice che l'italiano è una lingua povera e non più produttiva...


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ha pienamente ragione tie-break:


tie-break said:


> a primo acchito mi ha fatto pensare a qualcuno che si è fatto male ed è stato messo in branda


Continuo ad immaginarmi un povero moribondo rifasciato di bende penzolanti che viene sballottato da una parte all'altra dell'ambulatorio!


----------



## bubu7

Sicanius said:


> E poi c'è chi dice che l'italiano è una lingua povera e non più produttiva...


Proprio così, caro Sicanius. Vediamo anche il lato positivo.
Il neologismo _brandizzare_ è un indice della reattività dell'italiano al corpo estraneo _brand_.
Invece di usare il corrispondente termine inglese (che non so neanche quale sia) l'italiano ha coniato una parola con terminazione italiana. E, a parte l'ironia della _branda_, perfettamente comprensibile nel contesto tecnico-specialistico nel quale è usata.


----------



## _forumuser_

bubu7 said:


> l'italiano *[sic]* ha coniato una parola con terminazione italiana.



Tutt'al piu' l'italiota.


----------



## SunDraw

stella_maris_74 said:


> brandizzato/brandizzare ha un suo significato preciso nel lessico del marketing, più ampio della semplice apposizione di un logo..., nel caso dei telefonini includere un software proprietario, in alcuni altri casi significa non solo apporre il logo ma anche ad esempio utilizzare i colori caratteristici di quella marca (...)


In italiano esistono:
- bollare
- (contras)segnare
- garantire
- marc(hi)are ("brand" = "marchio", bovini compresi...)
che hanno assunto nel tempo effettivamente un significato maggiore che non di solo "siglare": un prodotto "marcato PremiataDitta" andrebbe inteso comprensivo dell'intero _apporto_, l'_intervento_, l'_inserirsi_, l'_elaborazione_, l'_espressione_... di quella Ditta, oltre che del "segno" lasciatovi.

Ma ciò non è stato invero sufficiente a contrastare la specificità introdotta dall'anglicismo in questione.

Che come tanti, in assenza a tutt'oggi d'un decente "ufficio traduzioni ed innovamento" per la nostra lingua, finirà per imporsi tranquillamente, come, che ne so, un ormai difficilmente eradicabile "filmare/filmato" e cento altri.

Quindi, in assenza dell'intervento risolutore, capace di acchiappare la ...punta della lingua di stella_maris_74, buona volontà e fantasia:

Evento:
- (contras)segnato
- contraddistinto
- firmato
- marcato

Oggetto:
- marc(hi)ato
- (Ri)elaborato
- nella versione
- realizzato (per)

ecc.

Per non dire che per "il solo logo" (logo: altro neologismo, quello che da noi era "stemma" e "simbolo"), oggi ahimé si usa normalmente:
- griffato
che vorrebbe però sottintesa una "grande" marca (non solo "brand", ma "griffe"), così da noi lo si traduce con "firmato".

Ma, ripeto, per me siamo in una splendida situazione di rapida evoluzione, ed ogni contributo valido potrà essere determinante.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

SunDraw said:


> [..] in assenza a tutt'oggi d'un decente "ufficio traduzioni ed innovamento" per la nostra lingua,[..]



La cosa sorprendente è che il Vaticano si prende la briga di aggiornare il latino aggiungendo delle improbabili traduzioni di termini moderni, mentre per l'italiano nessuno lo fa.
Comunque meglio qualche utile anglicismo, che la censura per i vocaboli stranieri dell'epoca del fascio..


----------



## marcop_fr

Paulfromitaly said:


> Comunque meglio qualche utile anglicismo, che la censura per i vocaboli stranieri dell'epoca del fascio..


 
Assolutamente! 
Infatti giammai avremmo censurato la povera Stella... 
Semplicemente, io avrei svuotato un cesto di ortaggi... e qualcun altro si sarebbe fracassato il cranio...  
Scherzi a parte [!(TV)], è mia ferma convinzione che l'estetica della lingua sia affatto rilevante. Le parole straniere - quelle inglesi formano poi un caso a parte, ai giorni nostri - hanno pieno diritto di cittadinanza nella nostra lingua. Purché l'impiego sia sensato/gradevole/tollerabile ossia purché non risulti gravemente/offensivamente sciocco/antiestetico/cacofonico. 

Siete d'accordo?
marcop


----------



## stella_maris_74

marcop_fr said:


> Le parole straniere - quelle inglesi formano poi un caso a parte, ai giorni nostri - hanno pieno diritto di cittadinanza nella nostra lingua. Purché l'impiego sia sensato/gradevole/tollerabile ossia purché non risulti gravemente/offensivamente sciocco/antiestetico/cacofonico.
> 
> Siete d'accordo?
> marcop



In teoria, sì. Vedo però un limite: come determinare in modo univoco e universalmente valido ciò che è gravemente/offensivamente sciocco/antiestetico/cacofonico e cosa invece non lo è?

ehehe...

dani


----------



## marcop_fr

stella_maris_74 said:


> In teoria, sì. Vedo però un limite: come determinare in modo univoco e universalmente valido ciò che è gravemente/offensivamente sciocco/antiestetico/cacofonico e cosa invece non lo è?
> 
> ehehe...
> 
> dani


 
Ma è semplicissimo!
Lo decido io!!!
Scherzo, ovviamente... Cmq (NB!), una volta esisteva - e credo ancora esista - l'"Accademia della Crusca". 
 
marcop


----------



## fiol73

Non capisco..."contrassegnato" a me suona cosí bene....perche' no allora?!!


----------



## niklavjus

MünchnerFax said:


> Ha pienamente ragione tie-break:
> 
> Continuo ad immaginarmi un povero moribondo rifasciato di bende penzolanti che viene sballottato da una parte all'altra dell'ambulatorio!


Pensa, quando ho letto il titolo del thread, m'è venuto in mente un militare infortunato, in branda. 

Una volta si sentiva spesso il termine, "targato".


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao ragazzi,
torno sul luogo del misfatto  per spiegarmi meglio:
secondo me il termine in questione, per quanto brutto a sentirsi, può e in alcuni casi _deve _essere usato in un contesto riservato agli addetti ai lavori (marketing e pubblicità), perché fa parte di questo gergo specialistico da che il marketing come disciplina è arrivato in Italia.
Al di fuori di quel contesto, e avendo come destinatari del testo altri soggetti non necessariamente a conoscenza del (o interessati al) carico di significati di marketing connessi con il termine, concordo sull'uso preferenziale di _contrassegnato_, _personalizzato_, ecc.

Se volete servirmi un'altra porzione di minestrone, accomodatevi pure 

Ciao,

dani


----------



## VelistaPerCaso

Quando ero sotto naia (facevo il militare), brandizzato era colui che era obbligato a stare nella sua branda (perchè punito, malato o altro). Sbrandato era uno buttato giù dal letto, in genere capovolgendo la branda: stanotte lo sbrandiamo.
Per cortesia, per me brandizzato ha ricordi solo negativi. Da quando poi le Iene hanno fatto vedere uno stilista  che diceva "si, le magliette xxx non sono pù made in Italy, ma sono brandizzate Italia", ogni volta che vedo quelle magliette ho un senso di repulsione come alla naia.


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Ciao a tutti!
Ho letto i post sul termine brandizzato : brand si legge all’inglese o parlando si “ italianizza” tutta la parola?   Non mi è ancora capitato di ascoltare parole come brandizzato e skillato.
Grazie


----------



## stella_maris_74

Rieccomi sul luogo del fattaccio 



brigittaepaperone said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Ho letto i post sul termine brandizzato : brand si legge all’inglese o parlando si “ italianizza” tutta la parola?   Non mi è ancora capitato di ascoltare parole come brandizzato e skillato.
> Grazie



Ciao 
a me è capitato di sentir pronunciare sia br_e_ndizzato che br_a_ndizzato per quanto riguarda questa specifica parola, ma "brand", da solo, si pronuncia all'inglese.
Copio dal Treccani:


> *brand* ‹brä′nd›


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Perfetto! Quindi è indifferente dire  brandizzato o brendizzato: non c'è una regola.
Buono a sapersi ! Grazie


----------



## Sempervirens

VelistaPerCaso said:


> Quando ero sotto naia (facevo il militare), brandizzato era colui che era obbligato a stare nella sua branda (perchè punito, malato o altro). Sbrandato era uno buttato giù dal letto, in genere capovolgendo la branda: stanotte lo sbrandiamo.
> Per cortesia, per me brandizzato ha ricordi solo negativi. Da quando poi le Iene hanno fatto vedere uno stilista  che diceva "si, le magliette xxx non sono pù made in Italy, ma sono brandizzate Italia", ogni volta che vedo quelle magliette ho un senso di repulsione come alla naia.



Esattamente la mia stessa impressione!  Per noi che abbiamo fatto il servizio di leva _brandizzato _ha tutt'altro significato. Simile a quello di allettato.

Personalmente in un contesto diverso da quello militare _brandizzato _lo vedo come potenziale sinonimo di avvinazzato, non a vino ma a brandy. 

Mah, _Fate vobis!_

P.S  Grazie, collega _di sotto_! Grazie, giginho!


----------



## giginho

Bello il guazzabuglio caotico che ha tirato fuori su questo thread, anche da parti di serissimi membri del forum!! 

Appoggio la scelta di un collega qui sopra e ripropongo "*marchiato*" al posto di brandizzato!

P.S. Piccola considerazione: molti post precedenti sono OT.


----------

